# Forenbersicht > Videos >  >  Nach einer langen langen Verletzungspause...

## Fuertestyle

Hey Leute,
checkt mein Video, ich war 1 Jahr nicht mehr auf dem Wasser, im Sommer konnte ich endlich wieder durchstarten! Nach tzenden OPs, Physiotherapie und viel Fitnessstudio hab ich mich auf Fuerte dann wieder ausgetobt!

http://youtu.be/oNQQHF1N_jU

Gru
Peter

----------


## Schotstart

bin normalerweise kein fan von solchem video-geposte, hier aber:
GEIL!!!

ordentlich pop in den beinen, sehr stylish, daumen hoch!!!

----------


## Robat1

Hi Peter,

gut gemacht und super Aktion was du da zeigst.
Wrde viel drum geben wenn ichs so knnte.

Bleib unverletzt und nen guten Rutsch in ein windreiches, warmes, sorgloses 2013

Robert

----------

